# Fire as a e-reader



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Can someone tell me if Fire has commands similar to e-readers that allow you to say go to the start of the book, or to a particular chapter, i.e. the command set that most if not all e-readers have?  If Fire does, where are they?

Thanks


----------



## mdrake (Jul 14, 2016)

Two options to pull up this menu:

tap the screen (like you would with a Kindle) and wait for the various menus to appear.  The search/TOC functions you're looking for will be upper left hand corner: the three bars. Tap that. 

You can also pull up this menu by swiping your finger from the extreme left hand edge of your screen. If you just normal swipe it won't come up (the page will turn) Put your finger on the physical edge of your Fire and swipe to the right.


----------

